# Emmy is an Auntie, what color is the baby?



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

As we have no foals here this year, I have been waiting for Gracie, full sister to my Emmy to have her baby, and she has had a beautiful colt




























What color do you think he is? here is the stud


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Brownskin/smokey brown


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

How did he miss getting some white on him?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

lol luck of the draw. He might still be a frame overo carrier though since daddy is and he had a 50% chance of getting it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OK, so if he keeps his nuts, unlikely, he could be responsible for a olws foal later on, with the wrong cross? that is sneaky


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep! That's one reason it's so important to test breeding stock that have the chance of having frame.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> How did he miss getting some white on him?


Same way this 









produced this










Coincidentally to what NdAppy said, Abby did still inherit frame.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Ah, there is nothing that makes my heart sad like a solid paint bred! 
A good horse is never a bad color.....but I sure do love the spots on both stallions in this post!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Except the second "stallion" is a mare. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Except the second "stallion" is a mare. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oh man, for some reason, that is even worse!


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

These pics look familiar? 




Golden Horse said:


> As we have no foals here this year, I have been waiting for Gracie, full sister to my Emmy to have her baby, and she has had a beautiful colt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

They will be if you have seen them before, they were posted by the owner on FB and I was tagged in them. :wink:

LOL, seeing as I own this mares mother and her full sister, I was very excited to see what she produced, and she did well. I hope she is a good mum, like her own mother, who is the most maternal mare I have ever met.


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

It was in fact facebook I seen these pictures and I thought you were him (owner), which is why I gave the  face (but mine don't want to work for some reason?). My horse in my barn and profile pic came from him. I have seen this baby and she sure is a cutey. She sure took a LONNNNNG TIME to come out though. 




Golden Horse said:


> They will be if you have seen them before, they were posted by the owner on FB and I was tagged in them. :wink:
> 
> LOL, seeing as I own this mares mother and her full sister, I was very excited to see what she produced, and she did well. I hope she is a good mum, like her own mother, who is the most maternal mare I have ever met.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OK, just love this pic, had to share


----------

